# Introducing my Bengal baby



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

I already gave my introduction, but I should properly introduce my kitty.

She's 1 1/2, and is the most amusing cat I've ever been owned by. She has got a big personality, and must always be part of any action going on around the house. She's curious, nosy, persistent, loud, into everything, and tries her very best to tie up your legs and trip you when you walk, but she also talks right to you, rubs all over you while loudly purring, head butts your hands for head scratches, presents you her belly for rubbing (while kneading the air), and is generally just the sweetest little cat. I love her to pieces and she makes me smile all the time; all of her little quirks just endear her that much more to me.


This is CeCe:










She loves Da Bird, and when I fly it in front of the hallway, she retreats as far back in the hall as physically possible, then takes a running leap at it from the other end of the hall. When she hits it just right, she manages to pull the wand apart and then proudly makes off with her prize:










She loves to lick taps and play in and drink water, so we often run her a half-sink. She won't normally totally submerse herself, but she thinks nothing of getting her paws, chest, or head wet (not to mention the counters/mirror when she bats at it):










She loves to lounge on her cat tree between the window and sliding glass door, and this is usually where she relaxes when it's nap time:










And this is about the only time she's still and quiet :lol::


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

She's absolutely gorgeous. I love her color and very distinctive pattern. Are you showing her?


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Just make sure you leave your toilet lid down!

I <3 Bengals. They are really funny cats. My Teddy is my baby and the joke in my family is that Leo (my fraidy cat) is Teddy's pet because Leo is so scared of people. He likes me well enough though.


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

catloverami said:


> She's absolutely gorgeous. I love her color and very distinctive pattern. Are you showing her?


Thank you so much! I don't show her, she's a beloved, spoiled house pet.




raecarrow said:


> Just make sure you leave your toilet lid down!


:lol: I learned that literally within 5 minutes of bringing her home. Her litter box is in the bathroom and it was the first place I took her when she came out of her carrier. I left her to it and heard her hop up onto something just minutes later. Sure enough, upon investigation, she was on the toilet seat, just starting to reach into the bowl. I don't mind water play, but the toilet? Ew! So our standing rule is keep the lid down, and it's the first thing we tell new guests.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Just look at that coat! And her eyes...she is stunning. Really. Congratulations on such gorgeous kitty! :love2


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Awe, beautiful! Absolutely stunning! I just want to climb up on her little kitty tree and hug her while she's napping, lol. So do you have a sink, toilet lid and floor full of wet/dirty kitty paw prints too? Lol, my boy jumps onto the back of the toilet tank and into my sink to paw at the drain stopper until I fill the sink with enough water for him to drink / play with, then he jumps down, bringing a whole kitty mess with him. Same thing in the kitchen with his water bowl - when he doesn't have a sink or tub of water to play with, he paws at his water bowl until there's enough for him to prance around in.. I can follow the wet paw prints to his hide-out every time, hahaha.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Very cute cat. I love Bengals! They're so stunning!


----------



## Dori (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful cat! I love the eyes! His markings remind me of Val's, before he got fluffy! So pretty! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Your new kitty is absolutely breathtaking gorgeous!!! Glad that she always makes you smile, aren't cats wonderful!! Looking forward to seeing more pics and videos (hint hint) of her playing.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous markings. I had to show my OH just how beautiful she is


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Very pretty girl. Nice color, not too warm not too cool.


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you all for the nice compliments! We're both blushing!


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

Shenanigans said:


> So do you have a sink, toilet lid and floor full of wet/dirty kitty paw prints too? Lol, my boy jumps onto the back of the toilet tank and into my sink to paw at the drain stopper until I fill the sink with enough water for him to drink / play with, then he jumps down, bringing a whole kitty mess with him. Same thing in the kitchen with his water bowl - when he doesn't have a sink or tub of water to play with, he paws at his water bowl until there's enough for him to prance around in.. I can follow the wet paw prints to his hide-out every time, hahaha.


Oh yes, this is all too familiar! I say she makes me a better house keeper since I'm constantly "mopping" the floors and counters. I also dust frequently because wet footprints are easier to deal with when they're not dirty. :lol:

I have to admit, I have low-pile area rugs and when she walks across them after waterplay, she leaves slightly darker kitty footprints from the water on her paws, and I think it's the cutest thing to see her little trail.


----------

